# how long did it take?



## crystal4314

Hope you don't mind me asking, I'm at the 'rethinking my options' stage, and curious to know how long the adoption process takes as I've been warned by 'friends' that it takes many many years.

Thank you


----------



## keemjay

1 yr to get to panel and then 1 year almost exactly to the day till LO home )

kj x


----------



## wynnster

18 months to panel, then just under a year to placement   
It sounds a long time but to be honest I think you need that time to learn everything you need to know about being adoptive parents, looking back it didn't seem to take that long. 
xxx


----------



## Old Timer

We were lucky in having a relatively short time for the whole thing.
OT x


----------



## peacelily

Exactly 2 years from 1st phonecall to DS moving in


----------



## crusoe

Between 21 and 22 months from initial phonecall and our son coming home. Too be honest the wait didn't feel to bad there are lots of hurdles and milestones along the way that help you feel you are making progress.
Love Crusoe x


----------



## HHH

15 mnths from initial visit from SW to lo coming home.


----------



## Miny Moo

Our's was literally 2 weeks, 2 years after initial contact. We from being approved though, we knew about our son the following week, it took a further 5 1/2 months to get him home.


----------



## Guest

We were unusual as ours was just six months, but we were already their respite foster carers so did a quickie approval process and were matched at the same panel and had no introductions.  

Bop


----------



## cindyp

Approximately a year for both of mine.


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

12 months from 1st phone call to placement 1st time around and much quicker 2nd time, found out at approval about DD nd she came home 6 weeks later, so very quick all in all. Good luck.xx


----------

